# Antenna



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so I hear of the shark fin antenna but are their any other alternatives? A shorter whip even? Anything really. Let me know what you guys have found out there. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Check out cravenspeed.com. I purchased a much shorter (stubby) antenna from them for $25 a few months ago and I love it! It looks great and the reception is as good as stock.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a shark fin on order from Insane Steve's Motorsports.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can u send me link to stubby antenna? I found this on there but it doesn't say for Chevy cruze http://www.cravenspeed.com/products/The-Stubby-Antenna.html


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I second the stubby from Craven Speed. They don't have a Cruze option but when I emailed the guy he said the Equinox uses the same threads so it fits perfect. I've had it for a few months now and it looks great!


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Exactly the same thing I did, the Equinox base is the same as are the threads so it fits perfectly.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ok cool im going to pick that up my issue is that im vinyling the roof on monday and the shark fin wouldnt come in my then and i dont want to mess up my time frame or any of the work so the stubby will be find in my eyes.


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone know if we can use Camaro shark fins?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> I have a shark fin on order from Insane Steve's Motorsports.


Me too I have had it for @ year now. no reception problems and it looks good. I fyou want to see what it looks like check out my album Patman's Spoiled LS


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

how the **** do i remove the antenna base? im doing a vinyl install tomorrow and need to know how to remove it please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Another GM carline that I am familiar with fastens the base to the roof from inside the vehicle. Which requires you to drop the headliner to access the base. I don't know how the Cruze antenna base is specifically fastened.


----------

